# Having a vape on my Reo Grand and my Sigelei 100W



## zadiac (1/10/14)

Just sitting outside having a vape.



Both sub-ohm. Single coil in the Reo and Dual Coil on the Sigelei. Both great vapes and great taste. Love them to bits.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/10/14)

I smaak it stukkend!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (1/10/14)

I just loved it @zadiac - next time give us a verbal intro as well

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape (1/10/14)

Looking good @zadiac

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (1/10/14)

Great going - and I could see you were savouring that.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (1/10/14)

Like a Sir

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (2/10/14)

@zadiac 
That's so cool

The look on your face is one of pleasure and disbelief - all at once!
Classic

Loved the quick "is it squonked" check before firing the Reo

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (2/10/14)

Silver said:


> @zadiac
> That's so cool
> 
> The look on your face is one of pleasure and disbelief - all at once!
> ...



Hahaha yeah, thanks @Silver 
Have to check. Can't stand that dry hit taste...lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (2/10/14)

zadiac said:


> Just sitting outside having a vape.
> 
> 
> 
> Both sub-ohm. Single coil in the Reo and Dual Coil on the Sigelei. Both great vapes and great taste. Love them to bits.




Looking good bud!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

